# Purina ONE



## KatiePearce (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, just looking for some advice please. I am from the UK so the foods that are available in the USA and not usually available here so I need a bit of help.

I got my APH three weeks ago. she switched to the dry food I am giving her with no problem ata ll. She is now eating Purina One Kitten/Junior and it says rich in chicken and rice. 
I also have a bag of Purina One LIGHT with chicken and rice (made or adult cats) for when she is a bit older/bigger.

I mix the dry kitten kibble with dried meal worms every night but she refuses to eat them. 

One night i offered her some Sheba (cat food brand) chicken and a little bit of lettuce and she didnt touch it. 

Tonight I am going to try a couple of live meal worms and perhaps some wet cat food. 

she also refused some banana.

anymore suggestions as the dry cat kibble looks really boring! and it must be! surely it cant be good for her, she must need variety in he diet


Thank you
Katie


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Some hedgehogs will eat other (human) foods & some won't. I'm always trying with mine but to no luck. Try using the search feature at the top right of the page and you'll find some suggestions that other people do


----------



## KatiePearce (Feb 23, 2010)

ok thank yiu, I will do just that. 

Any other suggestions welcome, Also do you know if the food I am feeding her is ok?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

KatiePearce said:


> ok thank yiu, I will do just that.
> 
> Any other suggestions welcome, Also do you know if the food I am feeding her is ok?


Well Purnia doesn't have a good reputation on the other side of the Atlantic. I know some breeder use that food but it's not that great. I think you have Royal Canin over there? It may be sligthly better. Maybe there are some independent/local brands that can be good. Loock at the ingredients and analysis and it might give you an idea.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I live in Germany, so I know what you mean about some things from the US not being available across the pond. ^_^ If you can get ahold of some Royal Canin, they have a couple young cat/kitten foods which are high in fat, and dozens of adult cat blends. They're not top tier on the Food List posted here on the forums, but they beat out the "grocery brands" as far as main ingredient quality. ^_^

~Katie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The Purina ONE Natural Blends foods aren't absolutely horrific, if you have limited foods to choose from. I'd recommend getting the Chicken and Oatmeal formula if you can, and mixing that with another food that's a bit higher quality if possible.


----------



## TrixiesMom (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I have bags and bags of expensive catfood listed as good for hedgehogs that are going to waste (even my cats wont eat some of them) but Trixie will only eat Purina One chicken and rice. I mean only. She leaves anything else mixed with it in her bowl. She will eat canned crickets, but no mealworms or any human food. For a while she would eat baby chicken sticks for treats but no more. She ate a tiny piece of Cheezix once and anointed herself. So she gets Purina One.


----------



## KatiePearce (Feb 23, 2010)

ok well last night i put a teaspoon of chicken and sweet vegetable baby food in a seperate dish are she licked it clean! so i was very pleased! I have put her alittle bit more tonight. 

I think I will stick with the Purina ONE Kitten food for now as I have almost a full bag and I will try her on other bits n bobs and then try and introduce that Royal Canin stuff. I think I might have seen it in a shop before so I'm on the hunt for it now!

Also when should I switch her over to adult cat biscs? shes about 10 weeks old now.

Thanks again for all the advice, much appreciated!

Katie


----------



## sarzie87 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello!!
I am also from the UK so know exactly what you mean! I have had Honey for 3 weeks, she is 11-12 weeks old. We had her from a pet shop in Manchester. Soooo cute!

When we took her home from the shop they gave us the dry cat food she had been eating. (boring) Dont have a clue what it is but I thought I would leave her on it as its what shes used to. 
Since then I have tried Whiskers, whiskers kitten pouches, some organic chicken from pets at home, and some other biscuits (chicken) that are organic and also from pets at home. We also got some some chicken kitten treats which are a pets at home own brand, they are only 79p and they have gone down so well!- its one of the only things I know she will always eat! She likes the wet food, but tends to get a bit of an upset tummy when she eats it. I dont know if Ive been giving her too much? The dry food went down ok-ish, but she still prefers the stuff from the pet shop - god knows what Im going to when she runs out! 
I have found that introducing foods very slowly and one at a time is best. I know it gets frustrating but my little Honey is on antibiotics at the moment for an upset tummy so honestly, just be patient!! 
As soon as she is better I am going to start to introduce new foods again......- very slowly!


In the pet shop they told us not to give her any cat foods containing fish - do you know why that is? Ive heard loads of people saying they give their hedgies fish foods, and have no problems. 
Also, how much wet food do you give to your hedgie?? I noticed you said you wanted to try the royal canin food? I heard thats real good, - let me know how you get on with it!


Thanks

Sarah


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

sarzie87 said:


> In the pet shop they told us not to give her any cat foods containing fish - do you know why that is?


Apparently, if there's too much fish in it it makes stinky poo.


----------



## KatiePearce (Feb 23, 2010)

hi Sarzie, if u wanna add me on facebook we can compare hedgie notes haha

just search for me: Katie Pearce and I live in Walsall. profile pic of of me.

I have been feeding purina one and baby food (maybe once a week) and i brought some can-o-pillars and she ignored them for a while but has started to eat them too now.

Katie x :mrgreen:


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I offer the same treats several times. A few of ours didn't like/were scared of mealworms at first, but I kept offering them and now everyone eats them. All but 2 of mine like Fuji apples, too. 

I feed Purina ONE, too--I think I have Salmon and Brown Rice. The poo from fishy food doesn't smell worse than regular poo to me. Our older 2 are missing teeth and eat canned salmon cat food since it is soft and they like it best out of any soft food I have tried, probably because it smells so strong!


----------

